# Cyprichromis leptostoma and black Calvus



## JNorth (Mar 2, 2020)

Can anybody point me towards where I could find these two species?


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Finatics Aquarium in Mississauga had some black calvus when I was there a couple weeks ago. 

I'm not aware of anyone breeding these cyps at the moment.


----------



## tat2moe (Aug 15, 2010)

I saw some Cyprichromis leptosoma at Finatics this past weekend.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## JNorth (Mar 2, 2020)

Guess I know where I'm going this weekend... Thanks!


----------



## Fijidevil (Dec 7, 2010)

I have 3 black calvus 2.5”+ available fir sale


----------



## geonut (Jun 24, 2012)

*Fish*

tropicalfever.ca

aquaristsacrosscanada

spencer jack fish lists


----------



## 1oscar (Apr 14, 2010)

Are they sold ?


----------

